# Problem with Crickets in my crawl



## tripower (Nov 16, 2006)

I have an ongoing problem with crickets in my crawl space. I have tried different things with varying degrees of success. Can you recommend something that will take care of this cricket problem?


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Call your local pest control co.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

http://www.getipm.com/thebestcontrol/bugstop/control_cricket.htm
corn meal and boric acid work well.

DM


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

chrisn said:


> Call your local pest control co.


:thumbsup:I did not want my pets hurt. My pest control person did a perimeter treatment thing and they were never an issue again. He comes a few times a year to service the perimeter termite traps and I suppose sticks something in for crickets? He walks around the house to count the millions of dead mice and cockroaches having sex and smoking cigarettes on the floors. Sprays something in the bathrooms and kitchen just to reduce their numbers. Might be water for all I know. I don't ask and don't need to know what he uses. I pay him less per year than buying cans of stuff from a box store that will not work. He is licensed to use things I cannot buy.


----------



## Evil Scotsman (Nov 4, 2009)

When first moving to Jersey from Philadelphia (new construction house) crickets were abundant! My mother put moth balls in the crawl space. No problems after that.

Good Luck

Do crickets cause any specific damage? (ie termites eat wood)


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Scotsman said:


> When first moving to Jersey from Philadelphia (new construction house) crickets were abundant! My mother put moth balls in the crawl space. No problems after that.
> 
> Good Luck
> 
> Do crickets cause any specific damage? (ie termites eat wood)


 

No,I don't think so but when your basement has about 10,000 of them, it can be annoying, especially if the wife has a phobia about anything that flutters, jumps, flies, crawls, etc.My pest control guy came and sprayed once inside and comes every other month and sprays the perimeter outside and no more crickets.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

My father uses the fruit of the Osage Orange tree, Hedge Apples. He claims just putting them around his basement chases all sorts of insects and spiders away, including crickets.

Personally, I can't say.


----------



## tripower (Nov 16, 2006)

chrisn said:


> Call your local pest control co.



The name of this forum is...DIY chatroom.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

tripower said:


> The name of this forum is...DIY chatroom.


Right on, Tripower! :thumbsup:


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

tripower said:


> The name of this forum is...DIY chatroom.


Yes, but there are sometimes things beyond the capabilities, access and licensing the DIYer has. Such is the case with effective pest control chemicals and treatment. Sometimes the best advice is to advise not to try to DIY.

Household pesticides are overly expensive, most often only marginally effective, are not used properly, and end up as environmental hazards when just tossed in the trash and landfilled. Call a licensed pro.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

sdsester said:


> Yes, but there are sometimes things beyond the capabilities, access and licensing the DIYer has. Such is the case with effective pest control chemicals and treatment. Sometimes the best advice is to advise not to try to DIY.
> 
> Household pesticides are overly expensive, most often only marginally effective, are not used properly, and end up as environmental hazards when just tossed in the trash and landfilled. Call a licensed pro.


 
As stated,I agree and I would think it better advise than spreading around rotting hedgeapples which the poster agrees he does not even know works.:whistling2:


----------



## iamwelty2 (Oct 17, 2009)

OK... I have tried the Hedge Apples or Hedge Balls as we call them here. They work beautifully... and are free, if you can find a tree. They are quite common here. No Odor and non-toxic to pets and family... hmmmm... Free, easy and safe. Sounds like a winner. Just throw a few around your crawl space and they will solve your problem.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Handy_Business said:


> I have heard boric acid works. But have no first hand knowledge.


Boric acid can render soil sterile for a long, long time so be careful. It is illegal to use outdoors in some US states. I say again, call a licensed expert for this.


----------



## robin303 (Dec 9, 2009)

Catch them and go fishing. Sorry I had to do that. :laughing:


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

robin303 said:


> Catch them and go fishing. Sorry I had to do that. :laughing:


What test line and hook size and what to hope to catch? I am with you! When and where?:laughing:

Unlike Chris my women didn't care about the noise and some were so crazy they captured and released spiders I would have squashed. Mice the cats got set free too. 

The crickets were being ripped to pieces in the basement though and the grins on the faces of the cats became unbearable. And the carnage of cricket pieces on the floor became too much. I would never suggest my trained cats were committing mass pesticide late at night, but...

I have more reasons for thinking they were involved in many other things around the house. I did the responsible thing and called the LICENSED pest control person.

SOB never did get rid of the cats.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

robin303 said:


> Catch them and go fishing. Sorry I had to do that. :laughing:


 Now there is a valid plan:yes::laughing:


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

_Frogs, lots and lots of FROGS! _Then snakes to get rid of the frogs. Then Mongoose to get rid of the snakes. Then figure out how to get your wive to come back. Now seriously: Crickets lay eggs in sandy dirt. What type dirt is under your home? You may need to find some type treatment for the dirt first to get rid of the eggs, then consider laying plastic on the dirt to prevent the crickets from laying eggs in the future. The plastic will also aid in moisture control under your home. Good Luck, David


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

iamwelty2 said:


> OK... I have tried the Hedge Apples or Hedge Balls as we call them here. They work beautifully... and are free, if you can find a tree. They are quite common here. No Odor and non-toxic to pets and family... hmmmm... Free, easy and safe. Sounds like a winner. Just throw a few around your crawl space and they will solve your problem.


Well, how about that? :whistling2:


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Willie T said:


> Well, how about that? :whistling2:


 What can I say?I still believe that a real pest control person is the correct answer. There are parts of the country where Osage orange trees do not grow.


----------



## Evil Scotsman (Nov 4, 2009)

chrisn said:


> No,I don't think so but when your basement has about 10,000 of them, it can be annoying, especially if the wife has a phobia about anything that flutters, jumps, flies, crawls, etc.My pest control guy came and sprayed once inside and comes every other month and sprays the perimeter outside and no more crickets.


Terrifying the wife can be WAY WORSE than any structural damage!:laughing: No sleep, constant headache, back ache, (from sleeping on the couch) LOL That is the one reason I MAKE SURE WITHOUT A DOUBT any couch we buy, is COMFY enough to sleep on! :thumbup:


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

Why would anyone want to get rid of such a lovely creature? :laughing:


----------



## The Bug Doctor (Dec 31, 2009)

$2.00 worth of Niban bait. You can scatter it with a gloved hand.


----------

